# DSL+Router+T-online Banking



## Spontan (19. September 2002)

Ich habe einen Netgear RP114 möchte aber t-online banking+email gewohnt über die t-online software nützen, aknn mir jemand sagen wie?
Mfg


----------



## DeMuX (9. Oktober 2002)

hab genau das selbe problem.
kann dir leider nur sagen, das das nicht möglich ist.
mir konnte zumindest in den banken keiner helfen,
ein homebanking spezialist meinte auch, das das mit der software
nicht geht. ist glaube ich leider so....


----------



## Spontan (19. Oktober 2002)

ich habs du musst einfach unter:
Einstellungen->Zugangsart->LAN..dann dort den proxy anwählen, dann funtzt sogar die email software(trotz fehlermeldung)


----------



## DeMuX (8. November 2002)

wo, ich der t-online software???
muss ich dann die komplette t-online 4.0 draufhaben?
welchen proxy muss ich eingeben?


----------

